# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Cultivo de esparrago en peru sin secretos !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola a todos para comentarles que subire una serie de experiencias en esparrago en la zona de la Libertad.  *SOBRE COADYUVANTES QUIMICOS :* 
Ante todo deseo manifestarles que la calidad de agua es el principal factor que afecta a un buen control de los ingredientes activos; asi tenemos el pH y la dureza del agua que varia de zona a zona. 
pH = hidrolisis del ingrediente activo. Tiene que ver con el poder residual del ingrediente activo digamos un clorpyrifos aplicado a un pH de 7 solo dura 2 horas mientras que si es aplicado regulando el agua de aplicación a 5 dura más de 48 horas su poder de control. 
Dureza del agua = tiene que ver con el bloqueo del ingrediente activo por efecto de los carbonatos de calcio y de magnesio. Asi tenemos por ejemplo que un Glyfosato aplicado con alta dureza superior a 150 ppm se inanctiva porque se forma Glyfosato de calcio. Paso en una agroindustria de la zona que empleaban Imidacloprid a dosis superiores a las indicadas en la etiqueta y no les trabajaba y es justamente por ello. Pues tenían agua de pozo con 500 ppm de carbonatos de calcio. 
RECOMENDACION :
En el mercado conozco un producto que se llama TRIADA AGUAS para corregir estos parametros de pH y dureza; a lo que yo llamo COADYUVANTE QUIMICO PARA EL AGUA DE APLICACION. Y es más es el único producto que he visto que te permite mezclar hasta 5 productos sin que se corten o vale decir sin que reaccionen entre sí. Primero se aplica el corrector de pH y dureza y luego el coadyuvante fisico, después los agroquímicos.  *SOBRE COADYUVANTES FISICOS :*
A estos les denomino asi porque tienen que ver con las características propias de la gota de aplicación es decir romper la tensión superficial, la adherencia, dispersión, humectación y lo más importante por lo general que penetren. 
En el mercado tenemos muchos "adherentes", pero no todos cumplen todas las funciones que les he mencionado de allí la diferencia de precios. 
RECOMENDACION : Les sugiero empleen un buen coadyuvante fisico como Triada In-d, Break Thru, Kinetic, etc; hagan ustedes sus propios ensayos y vean que resultados obtienen. Saquen sus propias conclusiones.   *SOBRE CONTROL DE Prodiplosis longifila :* 
Aquí un adelanto mix control cultural (manejo agua, fertilizante) y químico (REVISEN LOS ARCHIVOS ADJUNTOS). 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
PROCAMPO LA LIBERTAD - Maestría MIP-UNTTemas similares: VENTA ESPARRAGO VERDE Y/O ESPARRAGO BLANCO - PEPINO DE MAR Problemas con la hierba en el cultivo de esparrago verde Secretos para conquistar la China Perú será sede oficial del XII Simposio Internacional del Espárrago a fines de octubre Los secretos genéticos de la vaca, al descubierto

----------


## davidbances

hola soy alumno de la facultad de agronomia - UNPRG- te pederia por servicio si me pudieras apoyar con informacion sobre control etologico para prodiplosis longifila en esparrago para un trabajo encargado en la Universidad y por no haber encontrado bibliografia ni investigacion al respecto. 
Ojala y accedas a mi peticion ..
gracias.
atte
david bances callao

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Amigo David. 
Conozco algo del tema, pues mi tesis de Ingeniero la hice en Prodiplosis longifila y he trabajado en Fundos en la costa. Esta plaga es muy peligrosa en todos los valles de la costa.  
En cuanto al control etológico, se ha hecho muchas trampas, cada fundo con su estilo pero en concreto una de las que funciona muy bien es la Trampa UV alrededor de las cuales se coloca plástico transparente aceitado. Con ello se aprovecha el hábito crepuscular de la plaga. La captura es muy buena.  
Si necesitas otra información de esta plaga, puedo ayudarte pues la he estudiado de cerca durante algunos años. 
Saludos 
Ing. A. Soto T.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola David, como dicen un gráfico habla más que mil palabras, así te remito unos fotos en el file adjunto. Compartelo con tus compañeros yo también estudie en la UNPRG cualquier cosa en cuanto este a mi alcance y disponga de tiempo les podré apoyar. 
Trampas para Prodiplosis : 
Trampas de monitoreo. 
Trampas de Luz.
Trampas de agua.
Trampas de Intersección.
Trampas negras pegantes.
Manteos. 
saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez.
PROCAMPO S.A. - MAESTRIA MIP - UNT

----------


## Katherine Montero

muchas gracias por la informacion tan clara me es de gran ayuda

----------


## kscastaneda

*Les alcanzo parte del manual que voy a lanzar en Diciembre 2009. Esto esta probado, funciona 100%.*  *Prodiplosis longifila*  Ante todo no regar hasta el 5to día de levantado el campo. Dar golpe de agua y fertilizante (20 und Nitrógeno) . (ver programa de fertigación). Posterior a esto tres a cuatro aplicaciones con frecuencia de 4 días con :  Primer brote : con pulverizador manual, boquilla regulable azul o roja. (o estacionaria de ser el caso). Triada aguas 200g/cil (coadyuvante pH y dureza agua)Clorfos ó Lorbsan ó Vortex 500 ml/cil (clorpyrifos)Aceite Flux 200 ml/cilUna semana antes del 2do brote pre-agostar y aplicar Azufre pantera o vulkano polvo seco 50kg/ha con espolvoreadora dorsal GUARANY. Posteriormente dar golpe de agua y fertilizante para que venga con fuerza el turión. (ver programa de fertigación).  Segundo brote : con estacionaria a 35 bares de presión. Triada aguas 200g/cilClorpyrifos 500 ml/cilAceite Flux 200 ml/cil  NOTA : De preferencia aplicar al tercio medio inferior ida y vuelta, a horas tempranas 5am o por las tardes 6pm. El objetivo es controlar adultos que ovipositan 80 huevos. 
Saludos.

----------


## Katherine Montero

te felicito y te gradesco por brindar tus conocimientos . Son de gran ayuda  especial emnte en viru  ya sabes que las plagas aqui especialmente prodiplosis son incontrolables para el pequeño agricultor , gracias otra vez . :Smile:

----------


## kscastaneda

Me son bienvenidas tus palabras, estoy convencido que JUNTOS PODEMOS REVOLUCIONAR LA AGRICULTURA, hay que investigar, difundir y compartir. 
Tenemos un laboratorio hermoso contruido por Dios y las plantas solo hace falta hacer las pruebas necesarias para aprovechar al máximo. 
INVESTIGACION Y DIFUSION !!!

----------


## EDuardo Aramburu Zapata

Me gustaria nos comentes las prespectivas de los próximos años del esparrago, tenemos un equipo de riego por goteo  diseñado para esparrago ( 2 mt. entre lineas y 0.30 entre goteros) , no tenemos muy buena información sobre el futuro de este cultivo y no sabemos a que cultivo cambiar que se adapte a nuestro equipo. Gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Lo que necesitarias es buscar tu mercado de venta antes de cultivar. 
Es una idea podrias hacer varios cultivos. 
Sobre el esparrago te recomiendo que migres mejor a frutales pero no con paltos ya hay mucho ve con CITRICOS, GRANADA WONDERFULL, MARACUYA, GRANADILLA y mientras van desarrollando podrias hacer cultivos como sandia, alfalfa, leguminosas, etc. Hasta cebollas pero la blanca de exportación. A tu sistema le puedes adaptar conectores, tengo un agricultor que hizo 4 has de cebolla adaptando un sistema de 1.80 entre lineas con 2 cintas más y tenia 3 cintas en cada linea. Todo tiene solución. 
Saludos, espero haberte podido ayudar. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola nuevamente, que este año será el repunte de la agricultura a nivel mundial, les alcanzo un trabajo de investigación propuesta programa de manejo de Stemphylium vesicarium para la zona de Chavimochic que podrían adaptar a sus condiciones. 
Espero les sea de provecho. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Carlos buen dia:
Gracias por toda la informacion proporcionada, es muy valiosa para todos nosotros que trabajamos con este cultivo, y que es muy importante rescatar todo la informacion que podamos intercambiar. Que tipos de pruebas has realizado contra la prodi durante la cosecha, como sabemos, es muy dificil controlar esta plaga en estos meses de enero a marzo en esta zona (viru) 
los costos son muy altos y el % del descarte es muy dificil controlar por el daño que ocasionan estos insectos. No se si has probado utilizar mantas termicas durante la cosecha de en verde
cubriendolos a una altura de 1.5 metros, para evitar los daños y asi mejorar nuestras calidades, tienes alguna experiencia. 
saludos cordiales 
Jack Jimenez P.

----------


## kscastaneda

PRODIPLOSIS EN COSECHA :
* Antes de chapodar poner unas 6 a 10 horas de agua dependiendo del terreno, despues del chapodo poner 6 a 10 horas de agua. Esto te da tiempo a que tengas capacidad de campo por mucho tiempo y puedas tener una capa seca en la cual no podra empupar Prodiplisis longifila. Evalua que no queden en deficiencia de agua y da otro golpe de agua según tu criterio. Te recomiendo que solo coseches tu esparrago hasta que te queden 2 yemas/racimo.
* Coloca bandejas con un poco de detergente o dispersante para romper tensión superficial, alli Prodiplosis buscará refugio y se ahogará.
* Monitorea el avance con trampas transparentes o negras untadas con aceite agricola K-Oil V20 o Golden Natural Oil o Pantera Oil.
* Aplica repelentes como Wonder 400ml/cil.
* Poda los cercos en estos meses para evitar poblaciones altas y ataques cerca de los mismos.
* Muy importante los lavados nocturnos con detergente potasico a presión puede ser Hydrasol o Deter-Up. 
Pd.: A veces confundimos ataque de Prodiplosis con deficiencia de calcio que se manifiesta curvaturas tipo ataque de Prodiplosis, ya subiré algo al respecto; por lo pronto te recomiendo que emplees 80 und de CaO/ha en tu campaña como Calmax (32.5% CaO) calcula los kilogramos asi : 80/0.325 = 246.15 kg de producto calmax / 25 kg bolsa = # bolsas/ha; fraccionalo en 12 semanas de la siguiente manera durante las 8 primeras semanas y durante las 4 últimas. Lo que vale decir 20.51 kg/semana francionado en 3 veces por semana = 6.83 kg/fracción. 
Saludos cordiales, 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
PROCAMPO S.A. - Maestría MIP- UNT.
402*8108 kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## kscastaneda

Estimados tuve una experiencia con un lote de esparrago en una empresa de la zona liberteña, que estaba seriamente maltratada por motivos diversos como suelo, sanidad, calidad de agua y que solucionamos de la siguiente manera. 
1. Se efectuo un chapodo sanitario.
2. Aplicamos 3 litros de DELFAN PLUS/ha + 20 litros de HUMISTAR/ha vía sistema de riego luego del chapodo sanitario. 
Que observamos : Que los brotes venían mucho más vigorosos y rápido que el testigo (dejamos una línea de riego bloqueada solo a la aplicación). Que el sistema radicular mejoro considerablemente al presentar más raíces absorventes. 
Fundamento : Cuando aplicamos fuentes fertilizantes de nitrógeno la ruta metabolica que siguen es : Nitrato, Nitrito, Amonio, acido glutamico, aspartato, asparagina, todos los demás aminoacidos, proteínas, hojas, flores, frutos, turiones, etc. Delfan plus es un aminoacido que tiene alta concentración de acido glutamico de aquí podrán deducir la respuesta del cultivo. El Acido humico mejora la capacidad de intercambio cationico, recupera el fosforo de sus formas insolubles manteniéndole disponible para la planta, por su acción quelante contribuyo a la mejora de toma de nutrientes. Además de la mejora en aireación, capacidad de retención de agua, permeabilidad y mejora de un medio más adecuado para la flora microbiana. 
Espero les sea de utilidad, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A. kscastaneda@hotmail.com
402*8108

----------


## natty

Buenas, desearia saber si existe alguna información sobre costos de instalación de una planta de espárragos en la ciudad de ica,

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno kastañeda, el tema de esparrago esta bien fluctuante , bueno sabes deveriamos generar un foro para alcachofa, , ya se viene la campaña y seria muy bueno compartir muchas experiencias en torno a este cultivo , si gustas  llamame un dia para preparar algun material y asi iniciar un foro para que la gente comparta sus experiencias yo tengo informacion solo faltaria darle el formato , bueno , quiero felicitarte por ser tan aperturado con la información , mucha gente te miente y te da datos herrados creo que eso de guardase la información y ser egoiste no sirve de nada  arriba el Perú y unidos todos pa delante,  no iremos al mundial de futbol pero en el mundial de agricultores si podemos ser los mejores.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bueno kastañeda, el tema de esparrago esta bien fluctuante , bueno sabes deveriamos generar un foro para alcachofa, , ya se viene la campaña y seria muy bueno compartir muchas experiencias en torno a este cultivo , si gustas llamame un dia para preparar algun material y asi iniciar un foro para que la gente comparta sus experiencias yo tengo informacion solo faltaria darle el formato , bueno , quiero felicitarte por ser tan aperturado con la información , mucha gente te miente y te da datos herrados creo que eso de guardase la información y ser egoiste no sirve de nada arriba el Perú y unidos todos pa delante, no iremos al mundial de futbol pero en el mundial de agricultores si podemos ser los mejores.

 Interesante tu propuesta Alfonso. Uno de los objetivos del foro es que los agricultores del Perú puedan intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos sobre diversos cultivos; y mejor si se realizan durante la misma campaña de cada producto. Yo no estoy muy consciente del calendario agrícola, pero sería una muy buena idea abrir nuevos temas o subforos en el inicio de cada campaña (dependiendo del producto o cultivo), para que los interesados puedan compartir información durante todo el proceso de siembre, manejo y comercialización. 
La idea es que con esa información -de primera mano- ustedes puedan tomar decisiones que los ayuden a sacar el mejor provecho a sus campos de cultivo. Como te decía, el foro fue pensado para eso, pero aparentemente todavía a nadie le interesa hacer lo que bien propones. Espero que con tu iniciativa se empiecen a crear este tipo de temas para discutir los diversos temas que surjan de cada campaña en particular. 
Saludos a todos... y suerte con la campaña de alcachofa.  :Wink:

----------


## kscastaneda

Anecdota -->>> Bruno te comento que estando por Virú a eso de las 2pm llame a Alfonso Tirado para propornerle y cordinar un trabajo de investigación y salgo a la calle para tener mejor señal y nos cruzamos, como si le hubiera atraído con el pensamiento, desde la mañana estuve buscando su telefono; fue breve la charla pero productiva. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Anecdota -->>> Bruno te comento que estando por Virú a eso de las 2pm llame a Alfonso Tirado para propornerle y cordinar un trabajo de investigación y salgo a la calle para tener mejor señal y nos cruzamos, como si le hubiera atraído con el pensamiento, desde la mañana estuve buscando su telefono; fue breve la charla pero productiva. 
> Saludos cordiales, 
> Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

 Me parece perfecto que los usuarios del foro se vayan conociendo personalmente y que empiecen a trabajar juntos en diversos proyectos. No dejen de compartir los avances y aportes de su trabajo de investigación con nosotros, si es que llegan a realizarlo. Y ya saben que tiene el foro para convocar gente o hacer las consultas del caso. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

*IMPORTANCIA DEL CALCIO EN EL CULTIVO DE ESPARRAGO*  *Las plantas tienen unas estructuras como venas llamadas Xylema y Floema, es el Xylema quien conduce el agua + los fertilizantes desde la raíz hacia la parte vegetativa. Es por esta vía donde se mueve, se transporta el calcio.* *Cuando ocurre un déficit hídrico el calcio no puede ser trasportado y ocurren los siguientes desordenes en los turiones : Granado, Floreado,* *Flácidos, Acanalados, Ganchos, Huecos, bos.*  *El calcio participa en la división celular, es necesario para la formación de cadmodulina que es una proteína que tiene en su composición calcio. Esta proteína participa en un proceso importante dentro de las plantas para que ocurra la división celular (crecimiento, desarrollo). Al presentarse bos en nuestros campos es un indicador que nos falta calcio.*  *¿Cuántas unidades de calcio necesita el cultivo de espárrago?* *Las investigaciones efectuadas en agroindustrias de la zona campaña tras campaña, reportan que el cultivo* *de espárrago necesita entre 60 a 80 unidades de oxido de calcio/há.*  *¿Qué fuentes de calcio podemos utilizar en nuestra fertilización?* *Tenemos 02 fuentes de calcio :*   *Nitrato de calcio (tiene 26% de oxido de calcio)* , para convertir las unidades a kg de producto hacemos el *siguiente procedimiento : 80/0.26 = 308 kg de nitrato de calcio / 25kg bolsa = 12.3 bolsas x S/. 56 cada bolsa**= S/. 689 nuevos soles es el costo/há para aplicar calcio vía nitrato de calcio.*  *CALMAX (tiene 32.5% de oxido de calcio)*  , para convertir las unidades a kg de *producto hacemos el siguiente procedimiento : 80/0.325 = 246 kg de CALMAX / 25kg* *bolsa = 9.8 bolsas x S/. 35 cada bolsa = S/. 345 nuevos soles es el costo/há para* *aplicar calcio vía CALMAX.* *Con lo cual el*  *AHORRO**/ha sería de : S/.344 nuevos soles/ha.*  *Estimados productores, la fuente de calcio*  *CALMAX* *además de permitirnos brindar calcio a nuestros cultivos* *a bajo costo, nos proporciona muchos otros beneficios para nuestro suelo como evitar la compactación,* *lavado de sales y maximizar la toma de fertilizante nitrogenado evitando con ello pérdidas por lavado.*  *En momentos de cosecha de espárrago verde pueden colocar*  *4 bolsas/ha* *espolvoreado en terreno húmedo* *sobre los turiones como medida correctiva rápida, recuerden que el producto se activa al contacto con la* *humedad. Al iniciar la campaña aplicarían las* *6 bolsas* *restantes antes de tapar o en la primera fertilización.*  *Para aplicar calmax vía sistema de riego tecnificado hay un proceso de calculo que realizar solicite asistencia* *técnica con mi persona gustoso de atenderle y brindarle soluciones integrales**.*  *Ing. Carlos Castañeda*

----------


## brotetierno

hola que tal una consulta estoy en cosecha y tengo un 18% de dano de elasmopalpus, le doy golpes de agua a los lotes de hasta 8 mm pero ni asi logro bajar ese porcentaje.. Alguien me podria ayudar con este problema.. Gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Aunque los quimicos son dañinos a veces hay que recurrir a ellos :  Lambdacialotrina 250 ml/cil + Clorpirifos 600 ml/cil.
Dale una aplicación digamos mañana y la otra a los 5 días. Observa y me comentas como te fue. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Recomendación uso de BIOFERTIL MAR (R) : 
2da semana de inicio campaña : 1kg/ha de BIOFERTIL MAR (vía sistema o drench).
Una semana antes que venga el segundo brote, si es fertirriego, bajan a cero el nivel de nitrógeno e incrementan el nivel de potasio; aguantar el agua por 5 días y luego fertigar con 20 und de N + 1kg de BIOFERTIL MAR. 
En sintesis se necesitan de 2 kg de BIOFERTIL MAR/ha/campaña. 
Beneficios :
* Esto les permitirá tener uniformidad de brotes y que desarrollen más rápido para escapar así de Prodiplosis.
* Con esto también logramos hacer enrraizar y tener mayor número de yemas al segundo brote. bfmar.jpg
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Rober

Hola amable Foro... 
Mi nombre es Roberto y estoy realizando una investigacion acerca del cultivo de esparrago en el mundo, en general como se encuentra el mercado de las semillas, esto es para mi thesis final en Agricultura Internacional  :Smile: . Alguien seria tan amable de decirme cual es el precio de la semilla de esparrago para cultivo comercial en Peru... al final de mi investigacion pondre un enlace con mis resultados para compartirlos con ustedes...  
Espero puedan ayudarme.... Saludos y que tengan un gran dia

----------


## brotetierno

Una consulta que lepidópteros es mas agresivo en espárrago (heliothis, spodoptera o copitarsia) y en que estado fenologico del espárrago hace mas daño  si alguien pudiera responder estaría muy agradecido?

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

En espáarego , Spodoptera spp y Copitarsia son bastante agresivos muchas veces afectando los turiones. Si bien es cierto afectan la masa foliar, el problema se da cuando cambian a sus hábitos "de tierra". Hay que tener en cuenta que en suelos arenosos y calor properan muy bien. 
espero haberte podido ayudar 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto

----------

